# Nikon - first attempt, critique and stack tips plz



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OK, my first "real" attempt stacking Nikon (or any dog). Please critique him and give me any stacking tips (or tips to get him used to other people stacking him). He is damp in the pic, if it matters. I don't have a real stacking/grooming table so I used the coffee table, hope that's OK. Tried to get a non distracting background but now I see his head is poking past the curtain, oops! I tried lifting him up by his chest and setting him down, then sliding one foot under and sliding the other back, hope that's right. I watched a handling seminar from a top German handler but he was doing more agreeable adults, not puppies!

Not sure which stack is best




































Head shot from earlier









Outtakes, lol




























Thanks in advance!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

not bad for the first time, stacking can be hard!

nice colors, looks to have a nice topline, love the ears!!! overall nice structure and nice looking pup!!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He is such a good looker! I think you did a really good job stacking him. Puppies are hard, since they are such wiggle worms, but he looks steady. I like the second picture the best. His front legs seems straighter in that shot (to me).
It has been many, many years since I have done any showing. However, if I remember correctly, when setting the front leg you need to grasp higher up the leg (at the elbow) and kind of guide the whole leg and most especially the foot into the correct position. 
I am sorry! I wish I could explain that better! But it has been 25 years since I have been in a conformation ring.
I think his hind end looks good. You have his inside hind leg at a good angle, without any extra stretch. If I remember that part correctly, that inside hind leg should have a straight line from the hock to the ground?
Anyway, good job!
Sheilah


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

The 3rd picture from the top is perfect. Outline is perfect. Excellent croup especially in such a young puppy. He is GORGEOUS! You have a really nice puppy!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think the stack pic the third one down looks very nice. Nice bone, good color, good pigmentation, nice dark eye.

Now the one I really like is this one, 









*Poor puuper is so abused by his momma, but still gives her kisses*

Here ia a post by Andrew about stacking. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=791103&page=1#Post791103

Val


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

I am by no means an expert stacker with my own dog but looking at other good examples, I think you need to get Nikon's front feet a little closer together and facing forward. How you stack Nikon is how I stack Jack (lift chest to get feet even, slide foot forward and pull leg back). I think Nikon's stack looks great here, I'm not sure how these forums feel about American show lines but I like their stacks better (more exaggerated). 

This is just my personal opinion so don't take it to heart (plus as I've said before I tend to like how the American show stack looks) but if you want him to look a little longer then you can kind of "work" his limbs out, I don't know how to explain it, but bend the leg that is moved inward a few times so he loosens it up, then set it down, and do the same with his back leg and pull it a little farther back. Also get his front legs a little more under him

I think these pictures are great.. You also got them right at his level so they look even better. I just can't get over how beautiful Nikon is!! Great color great structure.. He looks very square and proportionate.. he is such a great looking puppy! That's my amateur opinion 

P.S. I forgot to add that when I do stacking with Jack I do it as a "stay" exercise, sometimes I stroke very slowly down his back to give the exercise a calming feeling also so he knows he's doing what he's supposed to be. Then when I release him he wants to play big time.. ahahha


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks raggingbull. He is German show line and will be doing German shows so a more moderate stack/look. I did think perhaps the front was not right. He kept leaning back like he wanted to sit out of the stack. I wish I had a remote for the camera so I could snap the pic and DH could call him from the front. We'll have to practice so he gets used to it. Luckily the handler will stack him for show so I don't have to be perfect I hope!

Of course as soon as we were done he heard a noise and did a nice free stack!


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

Hahah they always do the best ones when you don't have the camera ready... I thought he looked like German show, he is a beautiful dog you should be very proud of him! I think this was a great first time, even if you do it as little as I do (I stack Jack maybe once or twice a week and he used to try to sit at first too) they will learn quickly; they're German shepherds!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

How do you reward the stack? I let him play for a while, then gave him a bath so I figured he would be really tired. I tried using treats, but he just got really hyper and obsessed about getting the treat so that was a failure. The stacks in the photos involved a lot of physical manipulation, puppy groaning and wiggling. I don't want him to hate it. Maybe I really should not do it until I have someone to call him?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lies, just a thought here, set up a treat stand out of camera range at the right height for Nikon. That might get him leaning more forward instead of back, which is what you want. 

Did you read the link the link I posted. When I was trying to learn to stack, I had more success on the front, by lifting the pup up a little and letting it drop. Most pups will land, really close to what you need for the stack, then just a quick touch up and you have the front.


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

If I try using food as a motivator for a stack I can just forget it.. If I am by myself.. I think you'd need three people if you want food as a motivator since you most certainly need both hands with a squirmy puppy and one person manning the camera, unless you have a remote you can use(on Amazon they're about 15 dollars for a nikon dslr remote.. I'm assuming you have a Nikon? lol). 

I'm real quiet and try to speak calmly and quietly during the stack-I don't want to excite him.. then when we're done I sometimes pat him and say good boy enthusiastically or sometimes I'll go all out and play with him since he loves that. I just think positive attention is good enough for rewarding a stack, maybe even a ball throw if Nikon has a high ball drive. But really I think Nikon did a great job.. If you don't mind I'm going to draw a picture of him and PM it to you when I finish.. I really love how he looks


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yup I use a Nikon, lol. 

Yes you may draw him, what a compliment!


----------

